

Linux users resent being locked out of Windows 8 - IgorP
http://www.thehindu.com/news/states/karnataka/linux-users-resent-being-locked-out-of-windows-8/article4277078.ece

======
9mit3t2m9h9a
A better heading would be "Linux users resent devices being locked into
Windows 8"...

As it is simply about SecureBoot.

